# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  A ka fjalor të gjuhës shqipe për Linux?

## BHGod

Dua te di per nje fjalor shpjegues te gjuhes shqipe qe te punoje ne sistemin Linux (Ubuntu). Kam pare disa faqe ne internet qe kane bazen me te dhenat e fjalorit origjinal te gjuhes shqipe, dhe nuk e di a ekziston ndonje mundesi qe dikush t'i kete sjelle tere perkufizimet ne formen e nje programi.
Gjithashtu, ndonje program korrektor/paketë te gjuhes shqipe per OpenOffice.org?

----------


## LJanina

Fjalorin drejtshkrimor të gjuhës shqipe për OOo   mund ta shkarkoni këtu: 

http://www.shkenca.org/content/view/134/40/

----------


## BHGod

*LJanina*,

Faleminderit, funksionoi!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LJanina

Këtu : http://www.fjalori.shkenca.org  mund ta gjeni Fjalorin shpjegues të gjuhës shqipe (online, në rrjet) me rreth 40.000 fjalë.

----------


## BHGod

Për sa i përket temës, shikoni edhe zgjidhjen këtu.

----------


## MicroWorld

ose mund edhe ta perdoresh cilindo aplikacion te windowsit permes nje programi qe quhet Wine dhe pa problem mund te hapesh edhe fjalor.

----------


## BHGod

Ose perdor VirtualBox dhe mos ju nda asnjehere Windows-it. C'mon!

----------

